# bee-r rev limiter



## ssuto14 (Nov 16, 2006)

i was wondering if anyone else thinks that this is pretty cool? i know it doesnt improve performance but it helps from redlining... i think if anyone saw flames coming out of your exhaust after a tight backfire, they'd be like damn.


----------



## skylineimports (Dec 23, 2005)

would not use one personally


----------

